# How much should we be feeding them? And a couple other questions too!



## marlowmanor (Sep 14, 2011)

Our two goat kids are now 6 1/2 weeks old and 9 1/2 weeks old. We are currently in the process of switching them to Purina Noble Goat from the All Stock Sweet Feed they started on since that's what both were eating at their previous homes. We just bought the PNG tonight and mixed some of it with the remaining sweet feed so we can transition them to the new feed. Both seem to be in good condition, they have some definate bellies on them. *How much should we be feeding them daily? When is the best time to give them their feed? *We don't want them to become over conditioned and get fat. They have some grazing area in their lot, and have loose minerals, hay, and water out all the time. We are thinking of starting to let them out of their lot on leads some during the day so they have the oportunnity to graze on more diverse stuff. We are also thinking about cutting some weeds like the kudzu that is abundant here and other things to have for them to eat in the lot. Also does anyone know what would be a good idea to put in their lot so they have something to climb on and get more exercise. Currently they have their house they climb on and a cinder block. They are housed in a 10x10x6 dog lot right now, is that enough room for them currently? We plan to fence in some of the front yard before winter arrives, it just takes time to get it done!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 18, 2011)

I know that if you can find out how much they weigh it will tell you on the bag of goat food approximately how much to give them. Since they are still young I would split that amount into 2-3 feedings during the day for them. I still split my goats feed into 2 or 3 feedings & they are full grown. If you don't have a scale to weigh a goat you can weigh yourself holding the goat then weigh yourself not holding the goat & find the difference that will be how much they weigh. Some people on here seem to let the younger goats eat at their own free will & just leave the grain available at all times like the hay. I am not sure of the age cut off for that though hopefully someone else here knows. Good luck!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 18, 2011)

You can order a tape measure that you use to determine the weight of a goat.

You can get one from Hoegger's Goat Supply as well as Caprine Supply.

You simply measure around their girth, just behind their front legs and it will tell you approximate weight.

We have done the picking up and weighing on the scale method when they are young, BUT, when Nubians are full grown, it's not an option. LOL....

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You can order a tape measure that you use to determine the weight of a goat.
> 
> You can get one from Hoegger's Goat Supply as well as Caprine Supply.
> 
> ...


If you can lift 70# you can do this anytime with a pygmy or nigerian dwarf


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

Your feed bags will give you some indication of how much.  But truly condition, age and other factors are gonna play a part too...including your own management practices.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I was beginning to give up on this post b/c noone had answered the first few days it was posted. I will check the bag to see what it says. Right now they are getting a scoop and a 1/2 (regular dog food scoop) daily. They were looking chubby for a little while there so I was afraid to be overfeeding them. I need to get a second feeder so that they each have a feeder to eat out of rather than them arguing over the one feeder. They have free choice hay and loose minerals as well, though they aren't that interested in the minerals it seems.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Sep 19, 2011)

We start our kids out with a 18% Medicated Noble Goat free choice til I see them getting a little round about 4 months then I move them all to morning and night feedings just what they will clean up in about 10 minutes, all the alfalfa and grass hay they can eat, free choice minerals.  We have LaManchas and Nubians so this works for us.


----------

